# 1940's wagon



## vincev (May 28, 2012)

I found this 1940's wagon today.I have seen advertisement for this wagon from the shoe company.It dates around 1942.I need to find a set of hubcaps for it.I just washed it and it is heavily patina d but really solid with no rust through holes.


----------



## irene_crystal (May 28, 2012)

I LOVE that Mercury!


----------



## vincev (May 29, 2012)

Looking for a wagon expert to date the wagon.Owner thought it was around 1942 but didnt know. Also could use any info on either wagon.Cant find much on the Mercury wagon.Calling all experts.


----------



## ridingtoy (May 29, 2012)

It could very well be a 1942 model. Those artillary wheels were popular on early 1940s riding toys. From what I could find, American National made a nearly identical wagon from the late 1930s into the '40s, though I didn't have any 1942 pages in my collector books to verify the date. They were sold under the American and Toledo names (both part of AmNatl). Garton is another strong possibility. If you have any hubcaps remaining on it, the style of cap could also help narrow down the mfr.

Dave


----------

